#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] [中國妖怪] 窮奇

## wingwolf

資料來源： http://baike.baidu.com/view/302246.htm



《山海經》說：窮奇外貌像老虎又像牛，長有一雙翅膀和刺猬的毛發。

*傳說中的凶獸*

　　傳說窮奇，是古代「四凶」之一。主要記載於《山海經》中。


　　凶獸說

　　據《山海經‧海內北經》所載，指窮奇外貌像老虎，長有一雙翅膀，喜歡吃人，更會從人的頭部開始進食，是一頭凶惡的異獸。可是，同樣在《山海經》中，〈西山經〉一篇卻提到窮奇的另一種形象，該篇中的窮奇，外貌像牛，長著刺蝟的毛發，與〈海內北經〉所述者有很大的差別。不過二者都是喜歡食人的凶獸，這方面則沒有分別。

　　《左傳‧文公十八年》記載：「少皞氏有不才子，天下之民謂之窮奇。」漢代高誘注《山海經》時，亦提到窮奇是少昊氏的後裔，而且是虞舜時的「三苗」之一。不過迄今爲止，學者對「三苗」的解釋仍然衆說紛纭，所以窮奇的身份亦只是聊備一說，不能確認。

　　另外，《神異經‧西北荒經》對窮奇作出更詳細的解說。書中記載類似《山海經》的〈海內北經〉，窮奇仍是一頭狀似老虎，長有翅膀的怪物。平日專門獵食人類，能通人類語言。當它知道有人在爭執的時候，往往會把忠直之士吃掉；知道某人爲人忠信，就會把那人的鼻子吃掉；知道有人爲惡不善，它就會獵取野獸贈予那人。是一頭善惡觀念完全顛倒的惡獸。可是亦有注者引其它版本加以補充，在這個版本中，窮奇的形象卻較貼近《山海經》中的〈西山經〉，指窮奇長得像牛，有一條像狐狸而且拖在地上的長尾巴，它的叫聲像狗，又說它「狗頭人形，鈎爪鋸牙」。每逢遇到忠信之人，就會把他吃掉；遇到奸邪之輩，就會主動獵殺野獸向他進奉。二者雖然形象迥異，但行爲卻是一致的。


　　善獸說

　　可是，據《後漢書‧禮儀志》中記載「追惡凶」的十二位神明，當中就有「窮奇騰根共食蠱」之語，這裏的窮奇能驅除蠱毒害物，是一頭形象正面的神獸。郭璞注《山海經》時，亦創作了「窮奇之獸，厥形甚醜；馳逐妖邪，莫不奔走；是以一名，號曰神狗」的贊詩，同樣指出窮奇會作出驅逐妖邪的行爲。這些爲民除害的舉動，與以往所表現的食善助惡的形象，有極大的差別。

　　高誘注《淮南子‧墬形篇》時，提到窮奇是「廣莫風之所生也」，認爲窮奇是風神的後裔，而非少昊氏的不肖兒子。



　　結合天神、怪獸、惡人三位一體，真實面目不可破解的奇怪生物。《淮南子·地形訓》高誘注解它稱之爲北方天神，身體好像老虎騎著兩條龍。《山海經·西次四經》則說它長得象牛，叫起來象野狗，長著粗硬而不光滑的毛，還要吃人。但《海內北經》又說窮奇象虎，長著翅膀，吃人總是從頭開始吃，吃的人總是披頭散發。《左傳》則將之類同饕餮和梼杌，說它是少皥氏不才子，因爲總是诋毀忠直的人被人們稱爲窮奇。《神異經》總結了它的種種特質，描述它是一種生活在西北，長得像虎有翅膀，喜歡吃人的怪物。它能聽懂人說話，聽到人爭吵就去吃有理的一方，聽說有人忠誠有信義就去咬人的鼻子，但聽說有人凶惡不講道理反而會贈送自己咬死的動物。相比饕餮等怪獸，窮奇顯得更具個性和智慧，但是這種喜歡接近人的習慣大大影響了它作爲怪獸的神秘魅力和實力評價。

　　《神異經·西北荒經》：“西北有獸焉，狀似虎，有翼能飛，便剿食人，知人言語。”它就是西方天帝少昊的兒子，大名鼎鼎的窮奇。 

　　這家夥很有意思，看見有人打架，它就要去吃了正直有理的一方；聽說某人忠誠老實，它就要去把那人的鼻子咬掉；聽說某人作惡多端，反而要捕殺野獸饋贈。由此可見，它應該是頭凶獸。然而有些書上又說它也不是那麽壞，在古時臘八的前一天，宮廷裏要舉行一個叫逐疫的儀式，由方相氏帶著十二只異獸遊行，窮奇和另一只叫騰根的異獸，共同負擔著吃掉害人的蠱的任務，於是又讓人感覺它對人還是有些異處了。之後神話被曆史化，神鬼也被人格化，窮奇逐漸演變爲天下四凶之一，最後終於被舜帝日翻了。 

　　窮奇作爲怪獸的形象有兩種：《山海經.西次四經》上言“狀如牛，音如狗”；《山海經.海內北經》上言“狀如虎，有翼”。但不管是哪種形象，它都是一種食人怪獸，而且有著固定的原則，大致引《神異經.西北荒經》上的說法，它“知人語言，逢忠信之人，齧而食之，食人自首始；逢*邪則擒獸而伺之”。也就是說，好人遇到它會變成食物，而且先被咬掉腦袋，而壞人遇到它反而會得到它送來的野獸之類做食物。這樣“是非分明”且付諸行動的怪獸的確少見。

　　《史記.五帝本紀》記載了窮奇的來曆，“少昊氏有不才子，毀信惡忠，崇飾惡言，天下謂之窮奇。”舜將其流放，“遷於四裔，以禦魑魅”。少昊爲西方天帝，其母名皇娥，其父稱爲“白帝子”，即太白之精，他們的故事可見於《拾遺記》，非常美麗動人。在那裏有一棵窮桑樹，其果實萬年一結，吃了的話天老我不老。少昊主宰西方，稱爲“窮桑氏”，或者“金天氏”。注意這些關鍵字“白”啊，“金”啊，少昊一族位於西方不容置疑，而窮奇也是被舜驅逐到了西北方向，被一同驅逐的還有黃帝的不才子“渾沌”；颛顼的不才子“梼杌；以及“饕餮”三族，作爲怪獸的“渾沌”，“梼杌”，“饕餮”也無一例外地出現在西方，其中饕餮位於西南一些，但想來離被稱爲“西王母”（地名）的西荒之地不遠。也就是說，和其他幾位帝王略有不同，被虞舜放逐的都到了西方而不是四方都有，所謂“禦魑魅”的說法很可能是指壓制當地少數民族，從這樣的想法衍生開思考，怪獸們的行爲特性也就不足爲奇。“渾沌”，“桃杌”，“饕餮”也具有相似的特點，這裏不加贅述了。

　　一種說法認爲“窮奇”是一種怪獸，而少昊子只是因爲其特性而被比作“窮奇”。從家族命名和傳說的情節而言都可以認爲這種說法是錯誤的，窮奇就是少昊帝之子，不僅僅是因爲有智能而被視爲神獸，它本來就是“神-獸”，是一個是非顛倒，善捕禽獸的家夥。至於大傩（舊時的迎神賽會）中的逐疫十二神中負責“食蠱”的窮奇神，因爲反而不夠“神話”，也就暫時棄之不理了吧。


遊戲裏的形象：




來大圖







===============================================

凶不凶善不善無所謂啦
反正我就得他挺好看的（炸——

----------


## 風痕_狼

> 文章內容過於空洞，且與主題窮奇無關
> 至少也要把混沌的圖片放上來比較好吧
> 希望能充實內容
> 謝謝合作
> By 奇幻森林版主 wingwolf


渾沌比較恐怖!~~~巨型毛毛蟲XD

----------


## 呆虎鯨

好可愛啊Ｏ／／／Ｏ

　　不過文字轉換成圖片的時候還真的頂有落差的

　　似虎又似牛
　　我認為應該要由牛的外型下去作改
　　大大的水汪汪眼，黃虎皮，長牛角，雖然是略四方牛嘴卻長滿尖齒～
　　牛偶蹄，所以窮奇前後腳皆兩爪著地，虎尾

　　翅膀的話，也可以畫成羽毛翅膀呢＝ˇ＝～

　　吃人這點，誰說饕餮就比較笨？
　　只是吃東西的選擇不同而已＝Ａ＝
　　饕餮比窮奇好的地方在於饕餮不挑食～～！（誤）
　　ＸＤ

----------


## wingwolf

阿鯨說的對
這種怪物不知道有沒有古畫
沒有古畫的話
真的還不知道古人心裏到底是怎麽構造的
所以現在我們也只有憑感覺畫啦

而且這些圖又都是遊戲裏的設定
既然是遊戲裏的，那當然是先考慮外型的帥氣程度，再考慮和古書的結合程度
所以有差別是正常的  :Mr. Green:  


P.S.
因爲最近我在玩《完美國際》
所以看到這篇資料後就去在遊戲裏找有沒有這種怪物
結果呢……
像其他遊戲那樣弄成翼虎多好
它弄個飛狐狸在天上晃來晃去的……
（《完美》裏有種怪物是飛狐狸，結果看來制作者太懶了，直接把狐狸當成窮齊放上去了……）

----------


## GOOSE

基本上天下的圖比較有喜感XD（？

之前便曾聽過窮奇的大名，卻從來不知道他的詳細介紹XD
感謝版主的分享XDD

話說，這世界上總有好神壞神（其實窮奇不是神……
以後老天不長眼這句話不能罵了XD
看你是碰到窮奇還是別隻啦XDDD

我覺得古代人其實真的很有想像力～

----------


## 逍月

話說少年陰陽師的前三本就是窮奇篇。

當中的設定是本來像牛，後來變成長翅膀的老虎。

然後蝴蝶的禁咒師似乎也有提及『共食蠱』這部分。

不過只是稍微。

然後懷疑上邪跟窮奇有關...XD

----------


## wingwolf

窮奇  
    《史記·五帝本紀》道：“少昚氏有不才子，毀信惡忠，崇飾惡言，天下謂之窮奇。”少昚又作少暤、少昊，詳見本文少昊目，《史記集解》注：“金天氏帝號。”；《史記集解》道此窮奇即共工氏。《史記正義》注引《神異經》道：“西北有獸，其狀似虎，有翼能飛，便剿食人，知人言語，聞人鬥辄食直者，聞人忠信辄食其鼻，聞人惡逆不善辄殺獸往饋之，名曰窮奇。”言此爲大惡之獸。《左傳》文公十八年亦道：“少嗥氏有不才子，毀信廢忠，崇飾惡言，靖谮庸回，服讒搜慝，以誣盛德，天下之民謂之窮奇。”嗥同暤。《史記》當取此說。  

    是中國傳說中抑善揚惡的惡神，它的大小如牛、外形象虎、披有刺猬的毛皮、長有翅膀，窮奇的叫聲象狗，靠吃人爲生。據說窮奇經常飛到打架的現場，將有理的一方鼻子咬掉；如果有人犯下惡行，窮奇會捕捉野獸送給他，並且鼓勵他多做壞事。古人也把那種不重心意、遠君子近小人的人稱爲窮奇。但是，窮奇也有爲益的一面。在一種稱爲“大傩”的驅鬼儀式中，有十二種吞食惡鬼的猛獸，稱爲十二神或十二獸，窮奇就是其中之一。  

    《山海經·西山經》道：“（邽山）其上有獸焉，其狀如牛，胃毛，名曰窮奇，音如狗，是食人。”邽，郭璞注音圭；胃，同猬，刺猬  

《山海經·海內北經》道：“窮奇狀如虎，有翼，食人從首始，所食被發，在蜪犬北。一曰從足。”首，頭部；被，披散；蜪犬，詳見《海內北經》此目。袁珂道“從首始”、“被發”、“在蜪犬北”、“一曰從足”等，均圖象不同而異其說也 

===============================================

更多的資料，來自 http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E4%B8%8A...A9%B7%E5%A5%87

----------

